# STO success (fingers crossed and everything else!)



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

hi, 
Don't want to jinx it too early but had to tell you all our female STO gave birth yesterday am really excited as have been trying to breed these for a while now and after loads of research and help we have managed to mate them with absoultly no probs at all both were completly fine and totally un injured and exactly 14 days after the supposed in season day (day 7 of keeping them in together ) we have little things !! they look like loads of little ticks all stuck under her can see at least 6 but that is only off one side of teats and she moves so quick its really hard to see let alone get a pic yet 

so keep everything crossed for her and i'll update this thread hopefully with pics and news on her if anyone wants to read it 


suzanne


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats! :2thumb: I hope all goes well and please put progress reports & pics when you can!!!!


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

good luck with the babies, sounding really thick whats a STO?


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

short tailed opossum


well done , you have done great to get them through without any injury. look forward to updates :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations and fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats great news, I have heard they can be difficult to breed, so well done, hope everything goes OK, would be great to see more available


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats & look forward to hearing the updates on their progress :no1:


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

*pics now added!!*

hi, 
managed to get a really good pic of her tonight she is on day 6 of having the babies , they have about doubled in size since day one some are alot bigger than others though its really weird and gross looking at them all attached like leeches to her. she seems ok a i quiet she hasn't been out much in the last 2 days but is eating really well still.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Good job! I love this species although I've had no success with breeding : (


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW great pics and well done.
Ill be following this thread :2thumb:
Fingers crossed for you


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks for all the nice replies and will keep adding pics as i can 

suzanne


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic!!! Well done! Good luck with everything....


----------



## Kiska (Jul 23, 2009)

congratulations :2thumb: been looking for one of these for a while, can't wait to see pictures as they grow


----------

